# Viper MK VII Canopy



## Johnnyvegas (Oct 6, 2003)

Finishing up a Viper MK VII, and I noticed a ton of cracks in the canopy, I don't know if I did it, or it came out of the box like that, it's upsetting that I am now faced with the possibility of covering up Para Grafix awesome photo etched cockpit with a clear part full of optical defects. Will Moebius replace parts, I have no problem paying for them?

Thanks All!

John


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Johnnyvegas said:


> Finishing up a Viper MK VII, and I noticed a ton of cracks in the canopy, I don't know if I did it, or it came out of the box like that, it's upsetting that I am now faced with the possibility of covering up Para Grafix awesome photo etched cockpit with a clear part full of optical defects. Will Moebius replace parts, I have no problem paying for them?
> 
> Thanks All!
> 
> John


Yup.
Give them a call.


----------



## Picard (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi John,

I had a similar problem with my MK II canopy a couple of years ago, and Moebius were just brilliant. I had to wait a while, but paid very little to have the part sent to me in the UK.

Send them and email, and I'm sure they will be able to help you.

Cheers


----------



## Johnnyvegas (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks Picard, and ClubTepes, e mail sent!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Johnnyvegas said:


> Thanks Picard, and ClubTepes, e mail sent!!!


try giving it a coat of future (??)
w/we use on slot car blem clear-parts :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Johnnyvegas (Oct 6, 2003)

2.95 Via Pay Pal........Payment went to a company called Doll and Hobby Shop? Seems a bit strange.


John


----------



## dazzo (May 13, 2009)

Same person mate.:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Johnnyvegas said:


> 2.95 Via Pay Pal........Payment went to a company called Doll and Hobby Shop? Seems a bit strange.
> 
> 
> John


That was franks company before he started Moebius.
Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Johnnyvegas (Oct 6, 2003)

Sweet guys, thanks again!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Its very hard to get a canopy. Ive been trying for months. They say, ok, email us once a month because we dont keep extra parts around. We get them when someone returns a kit and we part it out, so IF we get an email(they do NOT want calls, they made it very known) at the right time you MIGHT luck out.....
Yes I offered to pay...


----------



## Johnnyvegas (Oct 6, 2003)

Eleven days from ordering the part to arrival in my PO box! Moebius customer service is incredible!


----------



## Picard (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Johnny,

That's great news. Told you they were good didn't we? But that is just brilliant!


----------

